# great trip to Moselle



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

just back from great 2 and a half weeks in the Moselle , easier than we believed , big choice of places to stay, although we gave Cochem campsite a miss at €24 a night without electric, stayed down the road and biked in to town. great vet at Wittlich for our dog and cheap


john & julie


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Which Cochem campsite do you mean? The main one on the riverside near the swimming lido and supermarkets has never cost us anywhere near that, even on bank holidays. There is a piece of ground adjacent that people stay on as an alternative and use the bourne outside the campsite for water, etc, and more often than not the campsite washrooms as well!

Did you finish up on the aire at Valwig then? Glad that you enjoyed the trip as its a great area.

Ron


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No matter

So pleased you had such a good trip, we loved it as well

Aldra


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

The-Cookies said:


> just back from great 2 and a half weeks in the Moselle
> john & julie


Agreed great place for a stress free two weeks , clean tidy and civilised


----------

